# Is this the Kioti forum?



## Mith

sorry kioti guys

PS, is Equipment spelled right in the forum name?


----------



## Big Dog

*What ya sorry for, your the one without a heavy tractor!

KIOTI DK45s

*


----------



## Mith

Hey, just because my tractor is annorexic 

PS, that self leveling loader looks like the buisness, how do you like it, better than a regular one?


----------



## Doc

Good eye mith.  And funny 1st post.  
No this wasn't intended to be the Kioti forum, but Kioti owners feel free to use it that way if you choose!


----------



## Big Dog

Hey Mith, 
Kioti made some improvements with the S model don't ya think?


----------



## Mith

Yea I'd say, its way more shiny, thats why it is the S model I guess.


----------



## Big Dog

I see Tom's working on a doozy!


----------



## Doc

Hey Greg, 
That grass is so green and the tractor so clean.  Good pic!!!!!


----------



## Mith

Doc, shouldnt that be in the poetry forum?


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Not a Kioti.........Case 1150, shaken' not stirred !!!! (no I still haven't painted it yet)


----------



## Big Dog

The ultimate compliment..............I'd love to see a pic!


----------



## bczoom

Bigdog,

How do I say this in English???  Let me try   
Oh man... I'm not good with the emoticon thing.  I can't find the puke one.

Oh well


----------



## Cowboyjg

BD....That's a very familiar (and sharp) looking machine. It's heavy armour has proven to be a marvelous shield against the errant jabs and pokes thrown our way by the prejudicial hords that constantly attack our shores......Forever Kioti Land!!


----------



## Big Dog

Cowboyjg said:
			
		

> BD....That's a very familiar (and sharp) looking machine. It's heavy armour has proven to be a marvelous shield against the errant jabs and pokes thrown our way by the prejudicial hords that constantly attack our shores......Forever Kioti Land!!



We're big boys, we can take it! I feel the love even after I read the chit.....


----------



## Gerard

That's a SWEEETTTTT DK Big Dog.


----------



## Big Dog

Gerard said:
			
		

> That's a SWEEETTTTT DK Big Dog.



Thank You............

160 hours in the first 6 months, 7 hours the last 3 months! I'm ready but the weather just ain't cooperating. Other than running over a stump and demolishing a hydro filter it's done everything expected of it. I'm looking forward to having a very big year as far as seat time. It replaced a Kabota and has performed great in they're comparison.


----------



## Kubota King

BD - What kinda tranny you got in that Beaatch?


----------



## Big Dog

Kubota King said:
			
		

> BD - What kinda tranny you got in that Beaatch?



Shuttle, 3 range 4 speed


----------



## Dargo

Gerard said:
			
		

> That's a SWEEETTTTT DK Big Dog.



Yeah, I have to comment that he keeps it entirely too clean!  I thought I was a nut at keeping mine clean but BD's tractor makes mine look filthy.


----------



## Big Dog

Dargo said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have to comment that he keeps it entirely too clean!  I thought I was a nut at keeping mine clean but BD's tractor makes mine look filthy.



It cost me $50 every time I take a picture of it! The 17 year old handy man is a touch on the expensive side. It's worth paying for someone else to take care of my grease globs....... You now what they say about hiring family...


----------



## Reaper497

Hey why so mean paw ?!?!?!?!


----------



## Doc

Funny Colt.  Good one buddy.  
I think you're going to fit in just fine here.


----------

